

Ask HN: What's your approach to learn new language/technology? - pknerd

Hi<p>I am interested to know how do approach to learn a new technology&#x2F;programming language so that you can get into deeper. I know that best way to do is to actually implement it but how? Do you write <i>Hello World</i> kind of programs or use it in some big project?<p>Please share
======
chrisrodz
I wrote a blog post explaining my approach:
[https://medium.com/@chrisrodz35/a-guide-to-picking-up-new-
pr...](https://medium.com/@chrisrodz35/a-guide-to-picking-up-new-programming-
skills-2f1ff142d17f) Let me know if you have any questions.

